

It will soon be possible to design and build household animals to order - jshintaku
http://www.economist.com/node/21551450

======
jshintaku
When I read that scientists were able to grow human organs for transplant I
thought that it was a great step forward for human progress. For some reason I
feel this might be a step backward. Though I welcome any arguments that state
this could be a good thing after all how is this different from selective
breeding right?

------
GiraffeNecktie
The date on this is March 31. Another early (or rather "late") April Fools
joke I believe.

"If all goes well, these will be available by St Valentine’s day. If not,
customers will probably have to wait until April 1st of next year."

~~~
jshintaku
If they had left out the part about growing a significant other the article
would have worked a lot better.

April fools joke aside with the growth of human organs in the laboratory this
has to be inevitable right?

